
Which cloud services are most 'trustworthy'? - sys_64738
For personal use, whose cloud services do you use and trust the most, and why? What do you use them for?
======
verdverm
GCP all the way. Best dev experience, efficiency of resources, and
capabilities in simplicity of any cloud.

I ran a single node GKE for a while until I graduated to needing something
bigger. Now I run a heterogeneous set of node pools with almost no management
required. I regularly help others migrate to GCP/GKE.

I also trust the Google developers to produce better, more secure systems than
the other clouds. Google has also given a ton back to the dev community and
more. Check out Search Inside Yourself or Inside the Plex for good reads.

I use GCP for [https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

------
zunzun
I use a Google Compute Engine (GCE) 4-core "high cpu" unit for my personal
hobby curve and surface fitting web site zunzun.com - the site requires large,
irregular bursts of CPU for user calculations, mostly scipy and matplotlib.
For this purpose I would rate them a 5 out of 4 stars.

~~~
verdverm
5/4 stars, that's great

------
ioddly
For VPS, I'm very happy with DigitalOcean and Vultr both. DO also has some
managed services now (hosted dbs in preview, spaces etc). I use these for
hosting personal projects and backups via Syncthing.

If you want more managed cloud stuff, serverless etc I'm alright with both AWS
and GCP. AWS has more stuff overall, GCP's interface is much much nicer
especially for a solo developer. I use AWS for work and some personal
experiments, GCP for some personal experiments only.

------
Avalaxy
Definitely Azure or AWS. Why anyone would choice GCE over them when it comes
to trust is beyond me.

